# 2,4"-Reifen im Cube Reaction?



## demiano (5. August 2009)

[email protected],

kann mir jemand sagen, obe ein 2,4"-Reifen in den Reactionrahmen passt?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Demian


----------



## S.D. (5. August 2009)

Mag sein, daß ein 2,4´er Reifen gerade noch so reinpaßt, aber dann darf weder der Reifen noch die Felge auch nur minimal eiern und es sollte auch vermieden werden durch Schlamm zu fahren.
Bei den 2.25´er Reifen ist ja schon sehr wenig Platz.
Ich würde keine 2.4´er Reifen auf dem Reaction fahren.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (5. August 2009)

Tja... 2,4 sind nicht immer 2,4 

Kommt auf den Hersteller und manchmal sogar auf den Reifentyp an. ZB Maxxis und Schwalbe: Mein 2,35 Swampthing ist schmäler als mein 2,25 Albert... mein 2,5 Minion ist schmäler als mein 2,4 Fatal Bert...

Wie auch immer. Ich hab das damals auch mit einem Billigreifen in meinem Reaction probiert. Hinten passt gerade mal der 2,35 Schwalbe Space rein und der ist aufgrund der gröberen Stollen sogar breiter als der alte Fat Albert in 2,35... Damit sollt ein 2,4 von Schwalbe gerade mal reinpassen. Einer derselben Größe von Maxxis sowieso.

Fallst die Reba vorne hast, bei der ging sich eine 2,35 Muddy Mary gerade halt mal aus. Aber im Schlamm darfst dann nicht wühlen. Da kanns dann schon passieren, dass der Reifen dann feststeckt 

Welchen Reifen willst dir denn raufgeben? Und für welchen Einsatzzweck? Mir hat für´s Hardtail ein 2,25 Schwalbe hinten gereicht...

LG


----------



## demiano (5. August 2009)

Thx für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## demiano (5. August 2009)

Ich dachte an nobbis oder rons.


----------



## Fabian93 (5. August 2009)

Würde den Schwalbe Albert in 2,25 für hinten nehmen,bin mit ihm sehr glücklich
Wobei ich ihn auch vorne fahre....


----------



## drexsack (23. November 2009)

Passt der 2.25er Fat Albert ohne Probleme vorne [Rock Shox Sid] und hinten rein?


----------



## trek 6500 (24. November 2009)

2,4er nobby passt nicht !


----------



## cilli (11. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> 2,4er nobby passt nicht !



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, denn ich habe ihn drauf


----------



## S.D. (11. Januar 2010)

cilli schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, denn ich habe ihn drauf



Aber viel Platz hast Du bestimmt nicht mehr. Sobald etwas Matsch dranhängt, schleift es Dir die Rahmenbeschichtung ab.

Gruß


----------



## cilli (11. Januar 2010)

S.D. schrieb:


> Aber viel Platz hast Du bestimmt nicht mehr. Sobald etwas Matsch dranhängt, schleift es Dir die Rahmenbeschichtung ab.
> 
> Gruß


 
Jepp, das kann schon sein, aber ist halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, ist der Lack dort ab, kommt neuer Lack drauf, ist ein schwarzes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (12. Januar 2010)

cilli schrieb:


> Jepp, das kann schon sein, aber ist halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, ist der Lack dort ab, kommt neuer Lack drauf, ist ein schwarzes



Das mußt Du dann aber auch dazuschreiben. Nicht jeder hat eine solche Einstellung.

Gruß


----------



## tafkadasoh1983 (2. Dezember 2010)

S.D. schrieb:


> Das mußt Du dann aber auch dazuschreiben. Nicht jeder hat eine solche Einstellung.
> 
> Gruß



Es geht um ein Bike und nicht um ne Designerlampe. Deine Laufschuhe  wirst du auch nicht in Plastiktüten packen, wenn es unterm Laufen zu  regnen beginnt.


----------



## blutbuche (2. Dezember 2010)

naja , man kann auch 2.25 er oder 2.3er drauf machen und es schleift einem nix ab ... 2,4er  sind ja nun nicht unbedingt notwendig ...


----------



## Markusso (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich verstehs nicht, warum man 2,4er Reifen will - und dann Leichtbaureifen alla Nic oder Ron mit windigster Karkasse draufzieht - viele mit ner Felge mit 17er/18er/19er Maulweite. 
Die Dinger schwabbern und eiern ja schon ab 2.25, fahren dann wegen der Breite wie ein Sack Nüsse, kein Speed kein Spaß,und nen Pannenschutz haben se zudem nicht und Downhillfeeling kommt ja auch nicht auf...!
Was soll das also? 

Die Bikerbravos verkaufens halt auch so...


----------



## blutbuche (2. Dezember 2010)

...sieht halt cool aus ..... - sollte aber schon auch zum bike passen - bzw. dem einsatzgebiet - sonst fährt sichs eher "schwerfällig" ..


----------



## Markusso (2. Dezember 2010)

Nix dagegen, aber dann nen richtigen, zB Mary oder Fat Albert, und, wie Du sagst, im groben Gelände und nicht aufm S0- oder S1-Singletrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (3. Dezember 2010)

tafkadasoh1983 schrieb:


> Es geht um ein Bike und nicht um ne Designerlampe. Deine Laufschuhe  wirst du auch nicht in Plastiktüten packen, wenn es unterm Laufen zu  regnen beginnt.



Sehr schlechter Vergleich.
Mein MTB wird schon sehr artgerecht eingesetzt. Keine Frage. Aber trotzdem mag ich es nicht, wenn Züge oder zu dicke Reifen mir die Beschichtung und das Alu abreiben. Unnötig. 
Cube gibt für das Reaction eine max. Breite von 2,25 vor. Nicht ohne Grund.
Außerdem mag ich es nicht, wenn ich bei jedem bisschen Schlamm nicht mehr weiterfahren kann, weil sich kein Rad mehr dreht.
Das Reaction ist ein CC-HT und kein All-Mountain.

Gruß


----------



## Markusso (3. Dezember 2010)

Dann haben Reifen breiter als 2.1" nix drauf verloren...


----------



## tafkadasoh1983 (3. Dezember 2010)

S.D. schrieb:


> Sehr schlechter Vergleich.
> Mein MTB wird schon sehr artgerecht eingesetzt. Keine Frage. Aber trotzdem mag ich es nicht, wenn Züge oder zu dicke Reifen mir die Beschichtung und das Alu abreiben. Unnötig.
> Cube gibt für das Reaction eine max. Breite von 2,25 vor. Nicht ohne Grund.
> Außerdem mag ich es nicht, wenn ich bei jedem bisschen Schlamm nicht mehr weiterfahren kann, weil sich kein Rad mehr dreht.
> ...



Wenn es um die Fahrtauglichkeit geht ist der Vergleich natürlich schlecht. Im Post drüber klang es aber eher nach "mimimi, wenn ich mein Fahrrad benutze wird es dreckig oder ich muss die Kette ölen oder sonstiges" 
Ich fahr mein Reaction XT gerade sehr unsachgemäß und bin deshalb auch auf der Suche nach ordentlichen Reifen, vor allem jetzt im Winter. allerdings werd ich auch bei 2,35 den Schlussstrich ziehen, egal wie komisch manchmal die Reifen ausfallen...


----------



## drexsack (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab 2.25er FatAlbert/NobbyNic drauf, fährt sich wunderbar.


----------



## Markusso (6. Dezember 2010)

Und wunderbar langsam. 

(Find die FA 2.25 schon auch gut, fahr die aber am AllMountain, da machense Laune und keine Zicken, aber sie rollen halt wie ein Sack Nüsse)


----------



## drexsack (7. Dezember 2010)

Das ist _imo_ mehr Kopfsache. Man muss ja nicht immer die übliche RoRo/RaRa Kombi fahren, nur weil man ein halbwegs leichtes HT hat. Ich bin auf meinen Touren jedenfalls nicht merklich langsamer, hab aber mehr Grip und mehr Vertrauen in die Pannensicherheit. _Für mich_ hat sich der Wechsel also gelohnt


----------



## Markusso (7. Dezember 2010)

Der Unterschied zw. FA 2.25 und zB RaRa 2.1 ist schon gewaltig, das merkt man am Rollen hefitg auf der Straße und der Waldautobahn. 
Deshalb wären mir die FA am Race-HT/Fully oder am Tourenbike zu langsam, das nimmt dann auf seine Weise den Fahrspaß, der sich im Gelände aber entsprechend - wie Du ja auch gesagt hast -erhöht.
Gibt ja auch Kompromissreifen...


----------



## fatz (7. Dezember 2010)

Markusso schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch Kompromissreifen...


der fa ist einer. besonders der 2.25er. schon mal vorn einen 2.35er muddy mary gefahren? der hat welten mehr grip.....

sorry, der musste sein.


----------



## Markusso (8. Dezember 2010)

Das glaub ich sofort, dass die Mary noch mal ne andere Liga ist. Fahr sie selber nicht, ist nicht mein Einsatzgebiet...

Kompromiss: weiß schon, was Du meinst. Für mich isser aber von Gewicht und Rollverhalten end of the line. (Der Kompromiss wär für mich zB mein guter alter IRC Mythos 2.1 - Grip in etwa gleich FA, aber schmäler und viel schneller.)

 --> wie man sieht ist also auch die Reifenwahl und -bewertung eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks - und v.a. vom persönlich Einsatz und Fahrkönnen abhängig.


----------



## Groudon (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin im Reaction den 2.2er RK gefahren, weilcher ja ähnlich einem 2.4er breit baut, und er passt wunderbar hinein.  Also wenn du dein Bike bissl modifizieren kannst, bau eben einen 2.4er rein. 

Fürs Training kann man ja z.B. auch RQ/MK in 2.4" fahren - wieso ne?! Im Rennen kannste dann wieder auf RK/RK wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

